# was wiegen eure maschienen ?(nur BMX)



## evil_rider (28. Januar 2004)

ich fang mal an, bleischwere 13.5kg


----------



## Moto (29. Januar 2004)

12,3KG ohne Pegs. 
Warum wiegt deins denn doch so viel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moto (29. Januar 2004)

Hast du eigentlich Bilder von deinem?


----------



## Bunes007 (29. Januar 2004)

Oh mann was heult ihr denn rum!?!

Meins wiegt so um die 16-17 kg.
(Ohne Pegs und VR Brake)

Naja is halt nen Gammel Rad.
Aba für nen neues fehlt zur zeit noch die Kohle.:


----------



## NRH (29. Januar 2004)

13,6kg ohne Brmesen, und mit 2 Pegs.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Januar 2004)

15,9 Kilo, 

2 Bremsen, 4 Pegs, Fatty Schlaeuche, Street Setup.


----------



## fr-biker (29. Januar 2004)

was habt ihr den für fliegengewichte?  
meins wiegt so um die 16-18 kilo!!!!
gruß


----------



## Dr.Velo (29. Januar 2004)

zwischen 14-15Kg. ohne pegs, daß wären dan bestimmt nochmal 1,5kg. mehr !!!


----------



## konamann (30. Januar 2004)

siebzehnkommasechs kilo.


----------



## kater (30. Januar 2004)

14,2Kg, brakeless, 2 Pegs.


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (30. Januar 2004)

17kg mit hinterbremse und ein peg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (31. Januar 2004)

ja, vier Bremsen und zwei Pegs hab ich auch noch dran...aber an den Bremsen werd ich mal sparen, ich brauch eh nur die Hälfte.


----------



## evil_rider (1. Februar 2004)

Moto schrieb:
			
		

> 12,3KG ohne Pegs.
> Warum wiegt deins denn doch so viel?




weil mein rahmen 3.3kg wiegt und die gabel 1.5kg  
naja, neuer rahmen wiegt nurnoch 2.4kg und gabel 970g.(sputnic satellite & odyssey race)


und nebenbei ist meine wipperman drann weil meine kmc zukurz war/ist.. mal nen stück ranfummeln.
dann die bleischweren generix reifen :/
und EU-BB ist auchnochmal leichter.
die T-1 pegs sind auchnet die leichtesten, achsen auchnochnet gekürzt und der primo sattel ist auch sauschwer.
die big city hinten fällt auchnet grade in die kategorie leichtbau...

wenns alles so ist wie ich will sollten am ende rauskommen: 10.5-10.8kg rauskommen  

im übrigen 2 pegs und eine bremse


----------



## BenjaminB (5. März 2007)

*alten thread rauskram*
9,4 kilos, bei einer bremse und pegless. mit den pegs die hier rumliegen (demolition dumbchuck) wärens ca 9,7 kg


----------



## jimbim (5. März 2007)

15 kilos


----------



## AerO (5. März 2007)

mitteilungsbedürfnis erfüllt? danke.
und wieder in die versenkung.


----------



## BenjaminB (5. März 2007)

lass uns halt schwanzvergleich machen. ich hab bis jetzt den kürzesten :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanguru91 (5. März 2007)

Meins wiegt ca.10,4kg. Halt break- und pegless


----------



## dirtjan (5. März 2007)

mit 4 pegs und bremse 12.8 ohne pegs 11.9


----------



## BruteX23 (5. März 2007)

11.9


----------



## RISE (6. März 2007)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> lass uns halt schwanzvergleich machen. ich hab bis jetzt den kürzesten :-D



Der von Evil ist kürzer, ich wette sogar ein ganzes Stück...


----------



## Knacki1 (6. März 2007)

13kg mit 4 Pegs.


----------



## Flatpro (6. März 2007)

68kg 4 gliedmaßen und nicht zu bremsen!


----------



## BenjaminB (6. März 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Der von Evil ist kÃ¼rzer, ich wette sogar ein ganzes StÃ¼ck...


 mich wÃ¼rd auch interessieren, was seins wiegt, ich denke mal 8,...

wenn ich die kohle hÃ¤tte wÃ¤ren 7,5 drin, hab ich mir mal so grob ausgerechnet, aber unter 4000â¬ wird das wohl nix

hab grad gesehen, 8,97 hats. mit eastern titan lenker, sputnic gabel und fly pedalen hat meins das auch^^


----------



## AerO (7. März 2007)

na is ja fett.


----------



## UrbanJumper (7. März 2007)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> *alten thread rauskram*


ne super idee war das..


----------



## Misanthrop (7. März 2007)

7.4 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## |BÖS3R| (7. März 2007)

11kg so wat


----------



## betonp!lz (8. März 2007)

pegless,brakeless 11.1kilo 
wenns fertig is hats ausgerechnete 9874 geile gramm


----------



## paule_p2 (8. März 2007)

betonp!lz schrieb:


> pegless,brakeless 11.1kilo
> wenns fertig is hats ausgerechnete 9874 geile gramm



ausgerechnet hat mein rad so wies am anfang war mit bremse und 2 pegs auch nur 10,7kg gewogen... in wirklichkeit warns dann 11,8 und das meisten waren nichtmal herrstellerangaben sondern selbstgewogene daten.


was mein rad immoment wiegt weiß ich nich, is mir au ziemlich egal solang es sich gut fährt.


----------



## donkeybridge (19. März 2007)

Man jungs, das ist doch mal wirklich total egal. Da gibt es echt leute, die einen Eimer voll gelt ausgeben um ihr bmx um ein paar g abzuspecken. Bei einem Pro-Rennradfahrer kann ich das verstehen. Ich würde das auch noch ein bisschen bei bmx-racern ferstehen aber bei dirt, street oder park ist das doch mal wirklich nebensächlich. Ich hab mich gerade heute mit jemand unterhalten, dessen rad 33 pfund wiegt und damit die X-games gewonnen hat. Der hat auch gemeint, dass die buben die meinen mit ihren leichtgewichtern zu protzen wahrscheinlich total kleine Penise haben. Stimmt das?


----------



## Flatpro (19. März 2007)

donkeybridge schrieb:


> Man jungs, das ist doch mal wirklich total egal. Da gibt es echt leute, die einen Eimer voll gelt ausgeben um ihr bmx um ein paar g abzuspecken. Bei einem Pro-Rennradfahrer kann ich das verstehen. Ich würde das auch noch ein bisschen bei bmx-racern ferstehen aber bei dirt, street oder park ist das doch mal wirklich nebensächlich. Ich hab mich gerade heute mit jemand unterhalten, dessen rad 33 pfund wiegt und damit die X-games gewonnen hat. Der hat auch gemeint, dass die buben die meinen mit ihren leichtgewichtern zu protzen wahrscheinlich total kleine Penisse haben. Stimmt das?


yeah dude, u r my man! rechtschreibung sucks ur style down.
ein liechtes rad ist einfacher zu handlen, höher zu poppen und einfach flwoiger und schöner zu fahren als dein 33lbs monster. das sind im übrigen auch grad ma ein wenig mehr als 14 kg, was vor 10 jahren noch ziemlich normal war an gewicht. und außerdem würde ich jetz gerne wissen, wer dieser ominöse x-ga(y)mes gewinner ist. btw... schau dir mal scotty cranmer mit seiner leichtbau rakete an. der hat die ollen x-games auch gewonnen.


----------



## donkeybridge (19. März 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> yeah dude, u r my man! rechtschreibung sucks ur style down.
> ein liechtes rad ist einfacher zu handlen, höher zu poppen und einfach flwoiger und schöner zu fahren als dein 33lbs monster. das sind im übrigen auch grad ma ein wenig mehr als 14 kg, was vor 10 jahren noch ziemlich normal war an gewicht. und außerdem würde ich jetz gerne wissen, wer dieser ominöse x-ga(y)mes gewinner ist. btw... schau dir mal scotty cranmer mit seiner leichtbau rakete an. der hat die ollen x-games auch gewonnen.



Zum einen moechte ich mich fuer meine Rechtschreibung entschuldigen. Lebe seit einem Jahr in den USA und mein Deutsch ist etwas eingerostet. Es ist lustig, dass du scotty cranmer erwaehnst, weil ich genau den meine. Er fährt ein standart felt rad, allerdings etwas costumized. Sind also weniger als 33 lbs, jedoch nicht viel weniger. Darum geht es auch gar nicht. Ich glaube du hast mich allgemein missverstanden. Ich wollte keine leichten Raeder kritisieren und auch nicht deren Fahrer. Mein Rad ist auch nicht gerade das schwerste und natuerlich weiss ich auch, dass ein 11 kilo rad leicht zu handhaben ist als ein 17 Kilo rad. Im Klartext: Natuerlich spielt das Gewicht auch eine Rolle! Mir ging es nur darum die Pralerei mal etwas zu kritisieren. 
Bevor ich in die USA zog, habe ich in einem Fahrradladen gearbeitet und mit solchen Typen staendig zu tun gehabt. Da gabs Leute, die beim Schuhkauf wegen 15 g herumgemosert haben und mir dann immer erzaehlt haben, wie leicht doch ihr Fahrrad sei. Das witzige an der Sache war, dass diese Leute meist noch einen Bierbauch hatten und hoechstwahrscheinlich nur ein zehntel des Koennens von dem sie mir erzaehlten besassen. Wenn man sowas einmal hoert, dann ist das ja ertraeglich, wenn man sich das aber 1000 mal anhoeren muss, geht das einem wirklich auf die nuesse. Am liebsten haette ich denen paar abnehmtips gegeben, aber sowas darf man ja als freundlicher Verkaeufer nicht machen.   Es tut mir leid, dass es gerad euch getroffen hat aber das wollte ich halt echt einfach mal loswerden. Ich hatte nicht die absicht jemandem zu nahe zu treten. Es ist halt nun mal so, dass Leute meinen, dass sie es sind, nur weil sie ein total schickes Rad haben. Das habe ich nicht nur im Radsport erlebt sondern fast ueberall. Meiner Meinung nach muss sowas doch nicht sein, da nun mal das Koennen zaehlt. 
PS: Das missverstaendins tut mir wirklich Leid.

MfG donkeybridge


----------



## evil_rider (19. März 2007)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ich fang mal an, bleischwere 13.5kg



waren das noch zeiten....


nun 8.9kg


----------



## Flatpro (20. März 2007)

donkeybridge schrieb:


> Zum einen moechte ich mich fuer meine Rechtschreibung entschuldigen. Lebe seit einem Jahr in den USA und mein Deutsch ist etwas eingerostet. Es ist lustig, dass du scotty cranmer erwaehnst, weil ich genau den meine. Er fährt ein standart felt rad, allerdings etwas costumized. Sind also weniger als 33 lbs, jedoch nicht viel weniger. Darum geht es auch gar nicht. Ich glaube du hast mich allgemein missverstanden. Ich wollte keine leichten Raeder kritisieren und auch nicht deren Fahrer. Mein Rad ist auch nicht gerade das schwerste und natuerlich weiss ich auch, dass ein 11 kilo rad leicht zu handhaben ist als ein 17 Kilo rad. Im Klartext: Natuerlich spielt das Gewicht auch eine Rolle! Mir ging es nur darum die Pralerei mal etwas zu kritisieren.
> Bevor ich in die USA zog, habe ich in einem Fahrradladen gearbeitet und mit solchen Typen staendig zu tun gehabt. Da gabs Leute, die beim Schuhkauf wegen 15 g herumgemosert haben und mir dann immer erzaehlt haben, wie leicht doch ihr Fahrrad sei. Das witzige an der Sache war, dass diese Leute meist noch einen Bierbauch hatten und hoechstwahrscheinlich nur ein zehntel des Koennens von dem sie mir erzaehlten besassen. Wenn man sowas einmal hoert, dann ist das ja ertraeglich, wenn man sich das aber 1000 mal anhoeren muss, geht das einem wirklich auf die nuesse. Am liebsten haette ich denen paar abnehmtips gegeben, aber sowas darf man ja als freundlicher Verkaeufer nicht machen.   Es tut mir leid, dass es gerad euch getroffen hat aber das wollte ich halt echt einfach mal loswerden. Ich hatte nicht die absicht jemandem zu nahe zu treten. Es ist halt nun mal so, dass Leute meinen, dass sie es sind, nur weil sie ein total schickes Rad haben. Das habe ich nicht nur im Radsport erlebt sondern fast ueberall. Meiner Meinung nach muss sowas doch nicht sein, da nun mal das Koennen zaehlt.
> PS: Das missverstaendins tut mir wirklich Leid.
> 
> MfG donkeybridge


ahhh, wunderbar. dann sind wir ja einer meinung aber hier im forum kann man sowas eigentilch wunderbar ignorieren. solln die leute doch rumerzählen wie toll se sind. das du schon so "lange" da hinten wohnst wusst ich nich, srry. schönes radfahren wünsch ich noch


----------



## shadow860 (20. März 2007)

*Na ja , also meins wiegt 15,5 kg ohne pegs .Ich fahr damit aber dirt , also das geht da noch.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleeener (11. April 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> was mein rad immoment wiegt weiß ich nich, is mir au ziemlich egal solang es sich gut fährt.




So seh ich das auch...


----------



## __LiveToRide (25. März 2008)

10.7kg, mit den neuen Reifen etc. 10.00kg.


----------



## Son (25. März 2008)

boah, zum zweiten mal rausgekramt den thread 
11576g


----------



## Hertener (25. März 2008)

Leichenschänder! 
Ca.13,5kg - davon 1,2kg für Tariergewichte an Vorder- und Hinterradachse.


----------



## gmozi (25. März 2008)

Wahrscheinlich 8kg da Laufräder Pegs und Kurbel gerade fehlen


----------



## scott yz0 (26. März 2008)

BruteX23 schrieb:


> 11.9



auch! (mit 1 bremse und pegless)  und beld wenn die teile kommen: 

terrible one: 11,7 kg eine bremse, pegless
flybikes:      12,8 kg brakeless, 2 stahlpegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (26. März 2008)

zwischen 10 und 12kg etwa


----------



## Sele666 (26. März 2008)

hattes ma auf 8,8 ist wieder bei ungefähr 9-9,5 habs schon lange nimmer gewogen....


----------



## l0st (26. März 2008)

10332 g


----------



## RISE (26. März 2008)

Das mich das Gewicht nicht im geringsten interessiert, äußert sich schon daran, dass an meinem Rad eine S&M Pitchfork verbaut ist, die alleine schon 1,5kg wiegt. Das Ausfallende ist - warum auch immer - trotzdem verbogen.


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (26. März 2008)

Jetzt bei: 11167g mit einer bremse und keinem peg
bald unter 11kg


----------



## terrible (1. April 2008)

bin bei 10,5kg ohne pegs und mit bremse.leichter will ich es auch nicht! ich finde, es fährt sich nicht mehr schön wenn es zu leicht ist.


----------



## Flatpro (1. April 2008)

personenwaage sagt 10,9kg... is in ordnung dafür dass ich fast nicht drauf achte.


----------



## nicusy (1. April 2008)

10,4 mit bleikurbel


----------



## Pulle666 (1. April 2008)

12,5 mit stabilen parts
dafür solltest halten
is doch eh scheiss egal wieviels wiegt...


----------



## MTXR (2. April 2008)

11721g will noch unter 11 kommen und dann ist jut. leicht ist zwar schön aber man kanns auch übertreiben und für mich reichts. ansonsten wenn was putt geht kommt was leichteres ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (2. April 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> ...man kanns auch übertreiben....





> 11721g



jo


----------



## Son (2. April 2008)

wo ist da der zusammenhang?


----------



## fashizzel (2. April 2008)

der zusammenhang ist die angabe aufs gramm genau und danach die behauptung dass andere übertreiben.

wobei mtxr wohl eher den leichtbauwahn als das genaue wiegen meinte.


----------



## Son (2. April 2008)

ja das denk ich eher


----------



## Bampedi (3. April 2008)

ja naja, fands nur interessant...

und was gemeint war is scho klar


----------



## Trailst4R (3. April 2008)

habt ihr auch maschinen?


----------



## Bampedi (3. April 2008)

du meinst maschienen?

nö


----------



## gmozi (3. April 2008)

Joa ich hab ne Waschmaschiene und ne Kaffeemaschiene 

Mein BMX liegt im Moment wohl bei knapp 13kg.
Bis zum Sommer sollte es noch mal 1,5kg abspecken. Das reicht dann erst mal bis nen neues Rahmen Gabel Set ansteht.


----------



## L_AIR (3. April 2008)

hmm ich glaube meins ist so bei 14kg ^^ ende des sommers heißts bye bye hi-ten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (3. April 2008)

11kg ohne gebremse 
die kommt aber bald ran und dann wird nochmal gewogn dann sinds so ca.
11,4kg aber das wird nochmal genau gwogn


----------



## haro-biker (14. April 2008)

14,3 kilo vr bremse, pegless ... und ein kurbel arm wiegt nen kilo ist des nich geil?


----------



## gweep (15. April 2008)

Mein Eastern Metalhead hat 13,1 kg org. (also mit vorder Bremse und Standard Sattelstange), ohne Pegs.

Werde es mit den 4 Pegs noch abwiegen, bis ich dann beginnen werde die Bremse zu demontieren. Die Pegs bleiben erstmal drauf, weil ich selbst noch nicht weiß welche Seite die Meinige werden wird 

Als Einsteiger ist es mir derzeit egal wie schwer er ist, ging eigentlich nur darum die Empfohlenen 14kg nicht zu überschreiten.

Das nächste Bike dürfte dann Richtung Custom Bike gehen. Aber das hat ja noch Zeit


----------



## muchalutcha (15. April 2008)

Knappe 10,4kg. Allerdings ohne Bremse und ohne Pegs.


----------



## vvagi (7. Mai 2008)

Also meinz wiegt 17 oder so. Ich hab das Cube Crimson....


----------



## Weltmeister (7. Mai 2008)

11543 gramm, schöne zahl. leider ist der rahmen zu fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironie (8. Mai 2008)

leider 33.2 pfund :-(  (~15,1KG)
mit einer bremse und ohne pegs. überlege mir wirklich wegen dem gewicht ein leichteres um die 11,9KG zu kaufen. denke schon, dass das was ausmachen würde im fahrverhalten, hm?


----------



## redbaron-bmx (3. August 2008)

9,5 Kg mit rotor,einer bremse,pegles,180er kurbel


----------



## lennarth (3. August 2008)

wundervoll!


----------



## RISE (3. August 2008)

2,5kg, aber zum besseren Ausbalancieren sind noch ca. 10kg Gewichte zusätzliche Gewichte dran.


----------



## l0st (3. August 2008)

â¬:Weg.


----------



## L_AIR (3. August 2008)

L_AIR schrieb:


> hmm ich glaube meins ist so bei 14kg ^^ ende des sommers heißts bye bye hi-ten



jop, 11.5


----------



## gmozi (3. August 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> 2,5kg, aber *zum besseren Ausbalancieren* sind noch ca. 10kg Gewichte zusätzliche Gewichte dran.



Wäre aber mal nen interessantes Thema. Sprich die Gewichtsverteilung am BMX Rad und dessen Auswirkung aufs Fahrverhalten.


----------



## heup (6. August 2008)

meins wiegt mal so 12,2 kg mit einer hr bremse und zwei pegs


----------



## RISE (6. August 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Wäre aber mal nen interessantes Thema. Sprich die Gewichtsverteilung am BMX Rad und dessen Auswirkung aufs Fahrverhalten.



Ja, kann ich nichts zu sagen. Meins ist vorne und hinten schwer... Der Freecoaster hats ja auch nochmal runtergezogen, aber jetzt rollts besser als vorher.


----------



## surs (6. August 2008)

bin jetzt heute mit meinem neuen vorbau auf 10,00kg gekommen mein rad ist brakeless, mit freecoaster 

ich mag leichte räder aber en bisschen stabil sollte es noch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (7. August 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> *Ja, kann ich nichts zu sagen. *Meins ist vorne und hinten schwer... Der Freecoaster hats ja auch nochmal runtergezogen, aber jetzt rollts besser als vorher.



Schade  Hab selber bisher auch nichts gefunden. Hab aber auch nur ca. 10 Minuten mit Google gesucht. Wüsste spontan auch nicht, wo man sowas in Erfahrung bringen soll.


----------



## RISE (7. August 2008)

Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es komisch ist, wenn deine Front irgendwie aus dem leichtesten Fashizzle besteht und dann hinten irgendwie n schwerer Freecoaster in 48L mit Bleifelge und Primo Wall drauf ist. Stützt sich aber auf reine Vermutung. Deshalb muss es ja an beiden Enden des Rades schwer sein.


----------



## Bampedi (7. August 2008)

hä? ich wollte eigentlich ins bmx unterforum...?!

tut mir leid, dass ich euch mountainbiker gestört hab.........


----------



## RISE (7. August 2008)

Weg hier mit deinem Kinderrad!


----------



## heup (7. August 2008)

muss mich verbessern .....mit selbst gedrehten hubguards (sehn nicht schick aus und sind ein bischen anders als normale-sind aus kunststoff-werden einfach nur über die pegs aufgeschoben)wiegt das rad 12,5-12,6kg.


----------



## gmozi (7. August 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es komisch ist, wenn deine Front irgendwie aus dem leichtesten Fashizzle besteht und dann hinten irgendwie n schwerer Freecoaster in 48L mit Bleifelge und Primo Wall drauf ist. Stützt sich aber auf reine Vermutung. Deshalb muss es ja an beiden Enden des Rades schwer sein.



Ich hatte halt auch einen ähnlichen Gedanken, was das Gewicht am VR z.B. angeht. Ich werd da mal jemandem ne Mail schreiben ;-)


----------



## Hertener (7. August 2008)

*heup, 06.08.08, 21:16:* 12,2 kg
*heup, 07.08.08, 14:07:* 12,5-12,6 kg
Macht ein Delta von 300 bis 400 Gramm für:


> ...selbst gedrehte hubguards...*aus kunststoff*...werden einfach nur *über die pegs* aufgeschoben


Liest sich interessant. Hast Du mal ein Foto?


----------



## heup (8. August 2008)

@Hertener
ob ich ein foto habe?? jep.....                    
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155654     vorne
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155638     vorne
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155635     hinten
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155628     hinten
@Hertener
hab dir auch ne PM geschrieben

wie gesagt....sie sehen ned schick aus , schützen aber auch gabel + hinterbausatz!!und mit den speichen passiert nüscht.!

heup


----------



## Hertener (8. August 2008)

Na, ich stelle mir auf der anderen Seite die Frage, ob man mit den GSport Guards vielleicht besser bedient ist. Die sind wesentlich leichter und man braucht nicht selber drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AVE (9. August 2008)

11.4 leider..... rotor für bremse hinten + 0 pegs
will auf 10 rum kommen... ka wie aber will ich halt haha


----------



## redbaron-bmx (9. August 2008)

AVE schrieb:


> 11.4 leider..... rotor für bremse hinten + 0 pegs
> will auf 10 rum kommen... ka wie aber will ich halt haha


das schaffst du nie!


...nein spaß

speichen auf 36 loch,leichtere reifen ,leichte schleuche, evntl,kurbel tauschen oder versuche günstig an ti. achse rann zu kommen.
dann solltes du schon in richtung 10 kommen.

p.s. mit der rad/reifen kombination (rutierende masse) kann mann sehr viel rausholen!


----------



## ChristophK (9. August 2008)

mit nem duden auch...


----------



## redbaron-bmx (9. August 2008)

wer rechtschreibfehler findet ...darf sie berhalten


----------



## fit-bmx (13. August 2008)

brakeless, pegless, ich selbst brainless und das rad wiegt so 11 kg


----------



## redbaron-bmx (14. August 2008)

sind schon coole bike´s die ihr so habt!
...ich werde mal versuchen so an oder unter die 9 kg marke zu kommen....quälerei warscheinlich.
...werde aber dennoch nicht auf die bremse verzichten wollen...wie kann mann ohne bremse fahren?...na gut meine ist mal gerissen und dann bin ich auch weiter trails gefahren ohne ,aber da kommt eim ja auch keiner vor die linse gefahren...aber street und so...hab warscheinlich zu kleine eier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (14. August 2008)

eher nich so...hab dich attila gesehen und seitdem ich dein rad ma angehoben hab muss ich sagen, dass leichtbau schon einen gewissen reiz hat.


----------



## bikeron (14. August 2008)

Also meins wiegt 12.1 mit 2 pegs und HR-Bremse


----------



## Stirni (14. August 2008)

ca. 10.5 mit bremse aber keinen pegs...hoffe die 10 noch zu knacken aber eher weniger...


----------



## redbaron-bmx (14. August 2008)

bikeron schrieb:


> Also meins wiegt 12.1 mit 2 pegs und HR-Bremse


..danke.
ja ein gewisser reiz ist da, vorallem steigert mann sich da so rein!
...erst hier ein bischen dann da ein bischen dann schaut mann wo mann noch was rausholen kann und ehe mann sich versieht freut mann sich über jedes gramm!

habe schon ein mtb gebaut mit 8,24kg (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/1/9/6/7/_/large/kocmorsl.jpg)
und da wars genauso


----------



## Garrin (19. August 2008)

14KG 1Bremse, 2G-Sport Plegs, aber Löcher im lenker


----------



## redbaron-bmx (20. August 2008)

Garrin schrieb:


> 14KG 1Bremse, 2G-Sport Plegs, aber Löcher im lenker


..das mit die löchers im lenker kommt mir irgentwie bekannt vor...


----------



## redbaron-bmx (21. August 2008)

aktualisierung.....9,36kg!


----------



## lennarth (21. August 2008)

bei mir auch grob..so 9,5 oder so.


----------



## N!KMCW!LLE (23. August 2008)

ca. 11 bis 11,5


----------



## dermaxx91 (24. August 2008)

ca 12-12,5 oda so x)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loobin (31. Mai 2009)

11,3


----------



## Stirni (31. Mai 2009)

uncoole 9,7....


----------



## RISE (31. Mai 2009)

11,5


----------



## HEIZER (31. Mai 2009)

Ebend auf der Waage :  10,5


----------



## Hertener (31. Mai 2009)

12 kg


----------



## gmozi (31. Mai 2009)

Mit dem schweren Proper HR 9.8kg


----------



## heup (31. Mai 2009)

10,8


----------



## bikeron (15. Juni 2009)

sollen wir den thread mal wieder benutzen? ich mach mal:   10,9   ohne stangen und bremsen


----------



## redbaron-bmx (15. Juni 2009)

na guuuuut für den thread....
8,89 ohne stangen mit brake und rotor,keine plastik pedalen...bla bla bla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (15. Juni 2009)

über 12


----------



## L_AIR (15. Juni 2009)

17.8


----------



## eriklapu (30. Juni 2009)

wärmen wir den thread mal wieder auf, 9,6kg


----------



## Flatpro (1. Juli 2009)

22,9


----------



## qam (2. Juli 2009)

lol, was flatpro so schwer oida? lol hammer ey!


----------



## eriklapu (3. Juli 2009)

vermutlich meint er damit das gewicht der dame auf seinem bild ,nicht sein radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleshripper (19. Juli 2009)

10,9 bin anfänger da reicht mir das


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (19. Juli 2009)

8.3 kg.


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Juli 2009)

is mir wurscht,....


----------



## heup (24. Juli 2009)

jetzt wieder wegen neuen pedalen 18g mehr


----------



## Berty_Fox (9. August 2009)

15kg ohne Pegs und ohne VR


----------



## BenZin (20. August 2009)

Ohne Vorderrad? Wie fährstn dann? Dauersurfen?
Meins: 11400 gramm... 1 Bremse und Pegless.


----------



## player599 (24. August 2009)

meins wiegt 16 kilo mit 4 pegs


----------



## heup (24. August 2009)

10,7 mit Hr Bremse , Pegless


----------



## Dude#33 (25. August 2009)

12kg, ohne Pegs, ohne Plastikpedale, mit Bremse.


----------

